
MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and MySQL: more choices on Microsoft Azure - montyw
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/mariadb-postgresql-and-mysql-more-choices-on-microsoft-azure/
======
nonfamous
Monty, the OP, is in this video announcement
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdkkC9ozDss](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdkkC9ozDss)

------
have_faith
What's the reason for the editorialised title? "Microsoft loves open source
databases, joins MariaDB Foundation"

~~~
felixgallo
Marketing, this is a press release. OP is Michael "Monty" Widenius, founder of
MySQL & MariaDB.

~~~
thomas11
The actual title on microsoft.com, "MariaDB, PostgreSQL, and MySQL: more
choices on Microsoft Azure", has actually less marketing spin and more
information.

------
nancyp
Almost 5years after Amazon loved MariaDB, now Microsoft fell in love with it
too.

------
tortasaur
I'm skeptical when I hear "Microsoft loves Foo", because of how they've
handled what they "love" before.

